# tutoriel changement batterie Ipod mini



## basthet (18 Mai 2005)

savez vous si ce genre de chose existe ,mon ipod ayant de plus en plus de mal a tenir la charge ...


----------



## tedy (18 Mai 2005)

salut  

Bon alors après une petite recherche sur google  ...
Voila ce que j'ai pu te trouver:

http://www.ipodbattery.com/

Quand tu achète chez eux ta baterie, y a la notice explicative et l'outil pour déclipser si il est nécessaire... 
Voili voila. 

Pour le démontage du mini c'est ici:

http://www.ipodbattery.com/ipodminiinstall.html


----------



## basthet (19 Mai 2005)

merci !


----------



## tedy (19 Mai 2005)

de rien ça fait 10¤


----------



## basthet (20 Mai 2005)

a propos d'¤ ... les frais de ports étant prohibitifs , 2 x le prix de la batterie , quelqu'un à t'il une bonne adresse ,en france ou ailleurs mais avec des frais raisonnables ???


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Mai 2005)

Je suis passé par Macway, j'ai pris la plus grosse baterie qu'ils proposent pour mon iPod première génération, c'est livré avec une notice avec photos, et des outils pour démonter la coque façon démonte pneu en plastique moins dur que la carrosserie de l'iPod pour ne pas l'abîmer. Ça a du me prendre en tout et pour tout à peine un quart d'heure. Depuis ce n'est que du gros bonheur et je me paye le luxe d'une autonomie bien supérieure à celle d'origine. Je n'ai pas vérifié, mais la baterie est annoncée pour 70% d'autonomie supplémentaire à celle d'origine, et pour une dépense modique.


----------



## basthet (22 Mai 2005)

j'ai même trouvé mieux chez nos cousins Bataves .... ici et moins cher ! et pour tout les Ipods


----------

